# I think i got me a scammer!



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

I put my stock rims n tires for sale on CL. A few hours later I get an e-mail from this guy. Asking “Are they still for sale“ I reply “yes“ then two days later I get this.

Thanks for the response.I am willing to pay your asking price,You will
receive the payment in a weeks time,i would have loved to come and see
it in person but due to the busy nature of my job that wont permit
me,i will be making payment by money order or check and i will be needing your
full name and address or po box address to make the payment to as i do
not want to lose this sales to other potential buyers,if you will keep
it in myfavor,i dont mind adding twenty dollar for the delay.pick-up
wont be a problem as i already have an arrangement for that.
Thanks.


What yall think?


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Scammer for sure!


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Oh yeah....Scammer...


----------



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

Most definately a scammer.... Stay away from this person...


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

Classic Craigslist scammer.....
I tried to buy a small conservative car when gas was sky high.I found some decent little cars,but when I would inquire about them,I would receive bogus emails similar to this one wanting me to send money to a po box.My rule is "If it doesn't have a phone number listed,move on."


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Yep...heard that one before.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I'm on craigslist alot and yeah I've seen plenty of that. Mark his email as spam and move on like everybody else says.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Bastages.... I get them a lot too. "Is this item still for sale"


----------



## brute21 (Mar 12, 2010)

had one ask me the same thing full name, address, phone number and all kinds of stuff. I think those scammers are trying to still peoples identity to be honest. Be really careful dealing with people on the internet.


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

i thought about sending him the address to the sherriffs dept:haha:


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

That's funny [email protected]% right there....:haha:


----------



## Possum (Jun 5, 2010)

haha they would toast his a$$ lmao


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

Sheriffs Office and phone # Ya, Ya, Do it, do it.


----------

